# Lungworm



## FarmerDenise (May 16, 2011)

I belive my goats have lungworm. They have been coughing for a couple of months now. I have treated them with safe-guard (fenbendazole) and they are still coughing. 
I discovered some moldy bedding hay and cleaned it out. I had hoped that the dry weather would help clear everything up, but then we got a late rain this week, and both goats are coughing more.
One of them is pregnant for the first time. I really want to get to the bottom of this, before the baby gets born. She is due mid July.
I have no money as in 0$!!! So a vet is out of the question. We got these goats to help us survive. I spend the last of my money on them when thay got sick when they were a few months old. I don't even have a checking account any more. 
I would love some advice on how to best go about treating them, without spending too much money.

Their eyelids are pink and they are active. They mostly eat grasses from the field and assorted greenery I forage for them. They also get goat feed, which consists of pellets and grains. Other than the coughing, they are acting and looking normal. The cough is worse after they run.


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

The cheapest route to treat them both for lungworm would be to inject them w/ cydectin (1 cc per 110#) and then repeat in 21 days.  
If it IS lungworm, that *should* improve the problem greatly.
Ivomec is cheaper, but I've had better luck w/ Cydectin treating lungworm.
Maybe a vet would sell you enough to treat the 2...?
And yes, inject it instead of orally b/c it has to hit the bloodstream, not the stomach, to kill lungworms.
Safeguard won't treat lungworm here at all, and valbazen will, BUT can't be given to preggos.
If you can't afford / get cydectin...I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## FarmerDenise (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Roll farms. I will call my vet and ask if they will prescibe it. I am fortunate to have a good large animal vet in the area.
I find it is good to be well prepared, before going to talk to a vet though.  Hopefully they will prescribe it without having me bring the goats in. But they were willing to help me over the phone before, so I am hoping they will again.


----------



## helmstead (May 17, 2011)

I agree with Roll.

Also, bear in mind, IF she has lungworm...it takes a little while for the cough to completely go away.  The inflammation of the lungs takes a bit to heal.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

FarmerDenise - How is your goat doing now?


----------

